# Darkest factory red?



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

I need help finding a factory dark red color. I want a dark red such as the house of kolor HOK000163-01. The reason I am not going with this paint is because it will be difficult to apply and impossible to touch up if something happens to it. And I will be driving the car more than entering it in shows so I would be taking a huge risk choosing this paint. So far the closest color I've found is Ford's Lava Red. If anyone knows of a dark red color or can recommend one to me I would be very appreciative. The darker and deeper the red the better 
Thanks so much.


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

I am going to be painting my '68 this winter, and I decided on the color a week ago. I really love the Siren Red Tintcoat like on this Traverse. I bought my wife this exact car and color about 4 months ago, and this red is awesome in the sun. The picture in the link below does not do it justice.

http://imganuncios.mitula.net/2015_...crystal_lake_illinois_2760003413174467536.jpg

I know it's not as dark as Lava Red, but still a nice color.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

This lists all Pontiac factory colors. What year is your car? Do you want a color from that particular year?

All Pontiac Colors | GTCarLot.com


----------



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

68GTO4004Spd said:


> This lists all Pontiac factory colors. What year is your car? Do you want a color from that particular year?
> 
> All Pontiac Colors | GTCarLot.com


Mine is a 66. I've looked at the factory colors for the year, but am hoping for a darker red from any other make or model. If I don't find a red that I like I'll end up doing one of the factory colors for my model. I just see a color in my head for the car and I'm having a tough time finding it aside from paint that is recommended for show cars only. I know it's out there I just have to find it.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Look at the '69 GTO Matador Red. It's darker than most.


----------

